#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] (轉)兇惡的狗群咬死鱷魚

## J.C.

大自然可以是殘酷的，但它也有美麗的一面，甚至在它的殘酷中也有正義的呈現。

鱷魚，最古老的終極獵食者之一，通常被認為是生態系中最高的掠食者， 
也可能在團隊合作的策略下成為犧牲者。特別是這種合作策略。 

是在近幾百年間自然界汰弱留強下發展出來、動物間的高度社會化的緊密結合。

下面這張照片是出自「自然」雜誌。

請注意其中一隻狗緊咬著鱷魚的咽喉不讓牠呼吸， 

其餘的狗則死咬著鱷魚以防止牠翻轉。

容易受到驚嚇的人請不要看！

我們強烈建議您先私下看完這張照片再決定要不要讓您家中的兒童見到這樣的畫面。 

= 
= 
= 
= 
= 
= 
= 
= 
=
=
=
=

----------


## 狼 - 月

嚇死我了--''
還以為是很血腥的鏡頭
原來是小狗在玩娃娃  :狐狸冷汗:  
但如果是論那娃娃有生命的話就真的是咬死拉XD" (炸

----------


## 迪亞狼

*囧*

看到就只有這個感想XD"

還沒點進來時就在想：鱷魚皮那麼厚，狗的牙齒咬得穿嗎？且牠又不會乖乖讓狗咬…。

----------


## uoiea

說明感覺有點血腥......不過小狗好可愛

----------


## 狼王白牙

*囧rz*

小時候就可以咬死鱷魚的話，長大還得了嗎  :狐狸嚇到:

----------


## 寒燒

好可愛的狗兒們呀






鱷魚皮很厚，連子彈都很難打進去的

要是真贏過鱷魚，那麼這些狗有可能投效國防安全，當最好的K-9軍犬了

----------


## 嵐隱

被囧到~

真的小鱷魚應該動作很快吧，我想三隻跌跌撞撞的小狗應該奈何不了牠~
不過小狗有這樣的動作倒是出自本能吧~

----------


## 妤

冏....真的一看到就這個臉<<
但還是笑了XD
小狗狗好可愛阿

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

囧"!!!!!!(被誤到了[炸

哇哇哇哇好可怕的小狗!已經不是小狗該有的力量了(炸

(瞄右邊)等等!!!!右邊那隻小狗在是不是在enjoy!!?!(被拖去擊殺

----------


## 快樂狼人

之前吃過鱷魚三杯

鱷魚肉其實吃起來像強韌的雞肉~皮更為堅韌...但大體感覺是不大好吃= =

----------


## 暗翼

好可愛的小狗狗喔....
乖乖喔，以後不要去咬真的鱷魚=.=a

----------


## 老頭

:狐狸超不爽: 看到那麼驚悚的標題...
 害我還那麼認真的看完說明....
看到圖片....
只有一個字"噗!"

----------


## Katsuya XII

:狐狸嚇到:  

太
太
太
太
太
太
太
太
太
太.....

太可愛了!!!  :狐狸爽到:  

哥哥抱一下=w=




> 小時候就可以咬死鱷魚的話，長大還得了嗎


那當然是很很很不得了的事啦=w=

不過真的能，那就是狗媽媽訓練有方了吧

----------


## 巴特

囧......

看到上述的文章  還倒吸了一口氣~~

結果.....太可愛啦！

----------


## 翔太

果然，團結就是力量！！（認真）

這次是小鱷魚，下次換大鱷魚吧！！（誤）

那幾隻狗還真可愛…XD

可憐的小鱷魚… (被打

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

嘎!!!好恐怖喔!!
我家樓下那隻狗
會不會這樣對我
沒想到可愛的小東西也有血腥的一面(被打

=======以上可無視======

J.C.大阿~~
前文幹麻說的好像很恐怖呢~
雖然針對圖的那一段沒錯啦.........

不過還真可愛阿~~

----------


## 小步

看了標題立刻進來

想說　狗群能咬死鱷魚　那一定很威猛（發光）

一看．．．

好可愛唷=v=(乖乖唷~~~)

這麼小 就這麼聰明 長大抓恐龍給我們看唷(註:鱷魚的祖先)

----------


## 凱爾

怎麼會有這麼超級可愛的狗狗OWO~~~~!!!!!!!

好想抱一隻回家來試驗看看可不可以對付真的鱷魚XDDD[被眾歐

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好可愛！
第一眼看到的時候，覺得很囧！
小狗們快去把鱷魚咬死！
多咬東西可增強牙力及訓練操控牙的肌肉！
不過那鱷魚好像較可憐！不是被咬死，
就是被口水淹沒了！
-----------------------------------
(老師說每種生物都是有生存的權利的！)
(被打、踢飛)

----------


## 幻滅之犬

跟我猜的依樣
不可能是真的鱷魚
頂多是玩具

那些幼犬好可愛喔

QQ  還有鱷魚三杯喔

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

之前已經在不知道什麼地方看過，不過還是很有趣，尤其是標題跟圖中的狗狗形成強烈的對比XD

----------


## 極冰青狼

原本看到還以為很血腥，結果一進來，狗狗好可愛喔!!
如果狗這麼小咬的死鱷魚的話，長大後就可以咬死暴龍了吧!!
(是鱷魚的祖先恐龍)

----------


## 钢帝

看了標題下了一跳呢．

還好只是玩具而已．

不過動物還是有野性的，相處的時候還是多加小心．

----------


## 隼

「自然」雜誌在哪買? 
我要1本~
-----------------------------------
狗狗好可愛喔~~   :狐狸望遠:  
我想養.....
鱷魚阿~我幫你超度~~.  :狐狸天使:

----------


## Owla

看完標題後　再看看圖片
真的有給他"囧到......
不過......
太可愛了啦!!!
好想把它們一隻ㄧ隻的推倒XD(被咬)

可憐的鱷魚......要唸大悲咒嗎?(謎:是往生咒吧!?)

----------


## 小V狼

凶惡的狗?!會嗎
太可愛了!!(愛)
咬死鱷魚?!是嗎
鱷魚本來就死了(哈)

如此Q特的圖片卻被文章給...
小V狼也Orz...

小v狼發現最近一直被題目騙(煩)...

----------


## 鵺影

完全被前言唬了...XD

實際畫面跟腦中的影像相差十萬八千里，
從超血腥變成超可愛...(汗

----------


## 許狼中將

呼～
我還以為這會是很血腥的照片呢！
還好是這種很可愛的～
〝狗〞基本上還是〝肉食動物〞根本上還是帶有〝狼性〞的！
只是被人類抑制住而已！

----------


## 阿翔

嘩!
嚇死翔了!
實在是太過恐怖了!
看了不應該看的東西~!
（我媽走過來一看）
o阿!
媽呀!
站起來！！！！
…我媽看完之後暈倒了…

----------


## u6ie

阿哈哈哈XDD
看完了前言再慢慢拉下來

看到了〝非常團結〞的狗狗照片和小鱷魚
整個笑倒在地阿XDD

----------


## 月狼奧雷

整個從驚訝轉化到冏臉~再轉化到愛心眼~

標題太聳動了啦XD~~~然後內文又寫的那麼恐怖...還以為是什麼東西

結果看到三隻小萌犬整個涼掉阿XD~

可是看在超可愛的份上~這篇文實在是值得GP奉上阿~

(被耍啦被耍啦XD~被耍的好開心阿XD~)

----------


## 天

看了標題
還以為是很血腥的場面
原來是小狗咬鱷魚啊～

----------

